# EPC Light VW GOL 2012



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

This past weekend i got an EPC light on my VW GOL, i checked the OBDII scanner nothing, while i was there i asked the technician to press on the brake pedal, and as i suspected the two lights were out, so i changed them for some LED lights. 

QUestion is, would the LED bulbs trigger the EPC light? Would the LED lights keep the EPC on? 

I read somewhere that the LED bulbs won't send a strong signal and might trigger the EPC light. 

Also a friend went to the dealer and the service adviser told him the same thing. 

Would the LED lights trigger the EPC light or do i need to change the brake light modulo?

Sorry if the first wording came out weird, i did the post in between meetings. 
TIA


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

I just re-worded the original post since it seems i wasn't making anything clear, and yes i typed it real quick i was in and out of a meeting when i wrote the post.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Go spend 6 bucks on the normal lights that go in and try it out.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Go spend 6 bucks on the normal lights that go in and try it out.


I'm going to go today and buy them hopefully the parts store will be open by the time i get out!!!

Although it would be nice to know why are the LEDs triggering the light, i mean i get the whole if it's not the right part don't put it, but why is this not the right part. Just out of curiosity.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

SICKVDUB1 said:


> I'm going to go today and buy them hopefully the parts store will be open by the time i get out!!!
> 
> Although it would be nice to know why are the LEDs triggering the light, i mean i get the whole if it's not the right part don't put it, but why is this not the right part. Just out of curiosity.


Not familiar with the Gol, but I know my Jetta had the message that popped up on the screen telling me light X is out, if your car doesn't have the higher trim screen then it might just use the EPC to alert you.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Not familiar with the Gol, but I know my Jetta had the message that popped up on the screen telling me light X is out, if your car doesn't have the higher trim screen then it might just use the EPC to alert you.


Yeah i kind of linked it due to a few people telling me they had this issue, i will keep searching to see if the LED lights are creating this mess as well, i didn't get a chance to go to the parts store last night. 

Thanks guys


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Doesn't the EPC light have to do with the electronic throttle? Mine came on in my 2010 Jetta 2.0T and I lost power. It turned out to be the electronic throttle wires. Also, you won't be able to read the EPC code with a regular OBD scanner. You need VCDS (Vag-Com).


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

firstorbit84 said:


> Doesn't the EPC light have to do with the electronic throttle? Mine came on in my 2010 Jetta 2.0T and I lost power. It turned out to be the electronic throttle wires. Also, you won't be able to read the EPC code with a regular OBD scanner. You need VCDS (Vag-Com).


yeah i won't be able to get a hold of a VAGCOM until saturday when my friend can take a look at the car, or my option b is while they do the tune up have my mechanic look at it with the vagcom. 

Hopefully it won't be the brake module, if it is oh well i'll replace it. 

The car doesn't lose power doesn't hesitate or anything like that it drives just fine, i just noticed the 3rd brake light that stays on after i power off the car, and after about 30 seconds it will turn off by itself.


----------

